# C# 2008 project help



## sinoop_joy (Mar 1, 2010)

Can any one tell me the code to get all files and folder(with sub dir n files) ?

I want to show it as a tree view+list view with folders only shown in a tree view and the sub directories and files of selected treeview node in the listview..(Same as in Windows Explorer)...


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 2, 2010)

*www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/TreeViewFileExplorer.aspx

*www.codeproject.com/KB/cs/my_explorer.aspx

*www.c-sharpcorner.com/UploadFile/n...11292005230454PM/WindowsExplorerinCSharp.aspx

Take a look at those links. Those are actually what you wants with source code download 

Enjoy


----------



## sinoop_joy (Mar 2, 2010)

Thank u...
Will try it out..


----------



## sinoop_joy (Mar 5, 2010)

K...
Thank u 4 the links...

Bye the way,how to make a drop down box as in the attached image 
(For the Volume Field...)


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Mar 5, 2010)

^ use combo box

*ComboBox Class (System.Windows.Forms)*


----------



## sinoop_joy (Mar 6, 2010)

arpanmukherjee1 said:


> ^ use combo box
> 
> *ComboBox Class (System.Windows.Forms)*



Combo box can support icons or imagelist ?
Then how to do that ?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 6, 2010)

Yes combobox supports icons. Insert combobox and select the option at top right corner of the combobox. U'll find all the options there.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Mar 7, 2010)

Any examples ?

Also,how can we identify 2 CDs(or DVDs) uniquely ? Is there any Serial no or any other Ids ? 
How to implement that in C# ?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Apr 1, 2010)

Why no reply guys ?  I also want help on some other questions.... How can we traverse a tree (in a treeview) ? How to save a file(create a file) using savedialog box(I want ot save the currently active database to a format...) ? How to open the saved file using openfiledialog ?


----------



## arpanmukherjee1 (Apr 9, 2010)

if you can manage get hold of CD that comes with C# Black Book of Dreamtech publication.

many examples and projects to get you started..

the questions you ask are basic and u must solve them urself. use MSDN on the internet

database as a whole cannot be written to a file using c# methods. c# Save method is for binary or a file stream only.
use data base connection using OLEDB or ODBC using the inbuilt server.


----------

